# Que and Cruz will have a KCBS Rep



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 8, 2008)

John Braden has offered to over see the Que and Cruz contest and work with the MABBQA reps to run this contest by the KCBS standards.  This will make life easier for next year to get full sanctoning.

We also spoke to the folks at the Jack Daniels Invitational and they said that what we have done so far has met the criteria for the draw.  We just need to send in the results and the GC's information.

AND, we still need CBJ's if anyone is interested.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 8, 2008)

Good deal Bill! I think of all the things we went threw with Oink! No fun is it. The KCBS is tough, but fair when it comes to that jazz.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks  Pigs.  It has been a handfull getting this thing going.  It started out with some of my Bretheren wanting to come down to VA for a get together and turned into a State Championship.  Wish a few of the Northen crew could have made it.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 8, 2008)

I wish I had the extra $500-$600 laying around doing nothing so I could have come down to do it.


----------

